
After months of work, the new Delicious is almost ready to come out of the oven. - tpiep
http://blog.delicious.com/blog/2008/07/do-you-know-where-your-password-is.html
======
jacobbijani
Interesting that they are apparently abandoning the del.icio.us domain hack.

"soon to become <http://delicious.com/your_username>"

~~~
joshu
it was just too painful hearing people pronounce it "del issy oos?"

~~~
unalone
It's more fun listening to people who try to pronounce the periods.

Del-dot-issio-dot-us.

Or, my favorite, a friend who pronounced periods by coughing. We kept offering
him water.

It's a bit ridiculous that icio.us was never set to redirect, though. What a
waste of a domain name. Unless there's a good SEO reason to do that?

~~~
joshu
delicious.com has redirected to del.icio.us for several years now.

I never changed it because the most active part of the userbase liked it.

~~~
jacobbijani
That's what's crazy about HN. You have to be careful what you say, because
even the founders of sites as big as delicious post here...

Anyway, I think you misread the comment. How come just "icio.us" (no del
subdomain) doesn't redirect to the full del.icio.us?

~~~
joshu
Never occured to me. Why bother?

Way back there was a second copy of delicious set up at susp.icio.us for
testing, but I had to take it down as people were using it.

~~~
unalone
To be honest, mostly laziness. Probably not a good enough line of reasoning.

And I agree with above: I'm always amazed at the sorts of people that read HN.

------
beaudeal
now that there are about one hundred less executives to go through at yahoo,
this thing might actually make it out the door (assuming y! isn't bought
before then haha)

